# Another Ga Cracker!



## bbrueck (Jul 14, 2012)

Well good mornin' boys and girls!









Want to start by thanking you all for taking the time to share your thoughts and experiences. Wife and I have been doing our homework for a number of months searching for the right TT. Kept coming back to the Outback and found you folks. Based on our research and your experiences, reviews, and advice














we pulled the trigger yesterday on a new 2013 210RS







with all the bells and whistles from Camping World in Oakwood GA.







Can't say enough good things about those folks, class act from start to finish and one of the best buying experiences I've ever had in (soon to be 61 years) of buying cars, trucks, boats, planes, houses, trailers etc.

We are Katherine and Bryan Brueck and live in Buford (suburb of Atlanta), Ga. with our 2 fuzzy faced children







Pecas and Pitty Pat, our Springer and Cocker Spaniels. Katherine is Costa Rican by lineage and is a Certified Court Interpreter and after a first career as a jet aricraft mechanic, line pilot, instructor pilot, chief pilot (AF\AFRes-10 yrs,civilian-11 yrs). I am now in the IT industry as a Database Administrator (but only for a few more years!). Alma Mater-Auburn University (Aviation Management).

Lots of tent camping experience, but brand spanking new to TT camping. This is our first.It will be just us and the girls so the 210 is perfect. TV is a 2008 F-150 5.4L w\max tow pkg., OEM telescoping tow mirrors mod., Tenkonsha P3 EBC, Reese Strait-Line Dual Cam weight distribution hitch with sway control. Tows like a dream. Thinking about a tuning programmer.

Anyway I've bored you long enough. Go get some coffe and we'll see ya' down the road.


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

Welcome fellow GA camper!! Got mine already







---Mike


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome fellow GA camper!! Got mine too









Welcome from Dawsonville!


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!


----------



## 06Outback (May 24, 2011)

Welcome to Outbackers! We love the Oakwood Camping World as well. We frequent it often!


----------



## pep_ (Apr 27, 2012)

Welcome and enjoy your Outback.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers! Glad you found us....your gonna love your new Outback









Rick


----------



## 2girls4mom (Feb 26, 2012)

Welcome to the site from a family way out west in Washington. Would love to get to GA and neighboring states one day. We've been in your neighborhood for business travel but it is not the same without your Outback! It's on the list of places to go.

Head out soon and enjoy the rest of summer!


----------



## bbrueck (Jul 14, 2012)

Thanks for all the warm welcomes everyone! Been busier than a one armed paper hanger this past week and haven't been able to get back to the forum.

Looking forward to meeting you all when our paths cross down the road!


----------

